# 2WW, cyclogest and progynova - can you get your period while on medication?



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi all,
Does anybody know if while you wait for your Beta/HPT you can get your period if IVF did not work or should you be out of medications first?
Thx


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

Everyone is different but the cyclogest will usually hold off a period for a bit longer, but in the end if it's coming it's coming. Some people do get their period during the 2ww even on the progesterone, some don't. This is my 8th transfer and on some ones I've bled before OTD and some I haven't. There's no definite rule I'm afraid.
C x


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Catt - I hate so much this 2WW!!! Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## Cazzy1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree with Catt...if it's coming it usually does....possibly a little after it would if you were not on the drugs. Good luck


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, I am so terrified..I have all signs of my AP coming..headache, back pain, sore breast, tummy pain, heavy legs..my 2WW not over yet (HPT due on 26/03)...can't imagine to get them


----------



## catt (Mar 27, 2007)

You have to hang in there as as you will have read many times, these symptoms can also mean a BFP!! It's so crap that they can mean either way - that's why we have to try and stop over-analysing as that way lies madness!!!! Take care.
C x


----------



## funbobby (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've dipped in and out over my five years of trying treatments. I am now also on my too week wait after 5 day transfer. I have to say i feel nothing   
I had three embryos implanted 1 FBH and 2 HB. I know to some of you that seems mad but this is our very last try and we wanted to try something different.  

Would love to know you all get on with ur hpt


----------



## SIBI (Mar 20, 2012)

Life is cruel - 1st IVF over...BFN


----------

